# سفر يهوديت احد الاسفار العهد القديم ( المحزوفة)



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تفسير سفر يهوديت
لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس – الأسقف العام



مقدمة

تمثل يهوديت النفس البشرية الغيورة ، التى تغير لمجد الرب ، و تستمد منه القوة و الحكمة لمواجهة قوى الشر ، فقد قطعت رأس الشر و هزمت الشيطان فى عقر داره .


كما يمثل سفر يهوديت الإنتماء ، إنتماء العضو لبقية الجسد ، و إنتماء الشخص للوطن و الكنيسة و شعوره بالمسئولية من نحو الآخرين و الوطن .. فالسفر مملوء بالحماس الدينى و الوطنى و مليء بالمشاعر الروحية الجياشة . 



أما يهوديت نفسها فهى إمرأة ذات صفات يندر وجودها مجتمعة فى شخصية واحدة – فقد تحلت بالفضائل الروحية و المقومات الهامة للشخصية الروحية و الوطنية .. فقد جمعت بين الحكمة و اللياقة و بين الغنى و النسك و بين الشجاعة و الإتضاع .. و الجمال الجسدى و العفة . 



إنه سفر مملوء بالكثير من التعاليم الروحية و الفضائل ( المسيحية ) و قد حان الوقت لكى تأخذ هذه الأسفار مكانها بين بقية الأسفار فى دراستنا الكتابية من خلال العظات و الكتب و المسابقات و برامج مدارس الأحد .. و أقترح أن نقدم هذه الأسفار فى صور تراتيل و قصص مبسطة للأطفال تحت سن العاشرة حتى تختلط بوجدانهم منذ الصغر . 



أشكر نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس الذى تفضل بمراجعة الكتاب و كذلك الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور إميل ماهر الذى راجع معى القسم الأول من الكتاب و ما أبداه من النصح المخلص و الملاحظات الثمينة ، و أرجو أن يأتى هذا العمل بالثمر المرجو منه بصلوات صاحب القداسة البابا الأنبا شنودة الثالث و شريكه فى الخدمة الرسولية نيافة الأنبا إيسوذورس رئيس الدير ،                و لربنا المجد دائما ً أبديا ً آمين .



المؤلف 



أولا ً : مدخل إلى السفر





1.               محور السفر

2.               كاتب السفر

3.               تاريخ كتابة السفر

4.               النسخ الأصلية للسفر و لغته

5.               نسخ أخرى للسفر

6.               قانونية السفر

7.               القيمة اللاهوتية للسفر

8.               القيمة الليتورجية للسفر

9.               إقتباسات العهد الجديد من السفر

10.          أوجه الإعتراض على السفر و مناقشتها





1. محور السفر

نبوخذ نصر الملك الأشورى ، بعدما أخضع بلاد مادى شرقا ً ، أرسل يطلب تأييد بلاد الغرب و مساندتهم ، و لكن الأخيرين سخروا من رسله ، و رفعوا راية العصيان ، فما كان منه إلاَ لأن حمل عليهم بجيش كالجراد ، و عتاد لا قبل لهم بمثله فإنتقم منهم شر نقمة ، و ذلك عن طريق أليفانا قائد جيوشه ، الذى حصد الرجال بالسيوف و أحرق محصولات الأرض ، و فرض الجزية عينية و مادية . 



و من ثم فقد أرسل إليه قواد المدن التى لم يصل إليها بعد بجيشه ، يترضَون وجهه معلنين طاعتهم و خضوعهم مقدمين المؤونه لجيش الجرار . إلاّ اليهود الذين رفضوا أن يندرجوا ضمن الخاضعين ، فلم يرسلوا معتذرين مستسلمين كالباقين ، فلما علم قائد الجيوش بعصيانهم و عدم خضوعهم ، تعجب و عقد " مجلس حرب " إستحضر فيه قواد عمون و موآب يستفسر منهم عن طبيعة شعب اليهود و من عساهم أن يكونوا حتى يتمردّوا ، و لكن على الرغم من أن العمونيين و الموآبيين هم الأعداء التقليديين لليهود ، فقد حذّر أحيور قائد بنى عمون ، أليفانا من خطر الإصطدام باليهود ناصحا ً إياه بالتحول عنهم لأن إله السماء يحارب عنهم ، و قد عرض أحيور ذلك فى شرح مطول . 



غير أن القائد لم يقنّع بشىء من هذا و إنما هدد أحيور بالقتل فى حالة هزيمة اليهود و من ثم أرسله اليهود ليلقى نفس مصيرهم ، و كانت ( بيت فلوى ) هى الخط الأمامى لليهودية ، و كان أهلها قد تلقوا تعليمات من رئيس الكهنة فى أورشليم بأن يسدوا كل المنافذ التى يحتمل أن يتسلل العدو من خلالها ، كذلك فقد كانت جغرافية الأرض تجعل من إقتحام الأعداء للمدينة ، نوعا ً من المغامرة و المقامرة ، مما جعل أليفانا يقبل نصيحة الناصحين باللجوء إلى الحصار و قطع موارد الماء عن المدينة و ذلك بغية تحقيق هدفين أشار إليهما مشيرو أليفانا من جيران اليهود :

أولهما : تعُرض الشعب للجوع و العطش مما يدفعهم إلى الضغط على قادتهم بتسليم المدينة . 

و ثانيهما : إجبارهم على إستهلاك نصيب الله من العشور و البكور مما يجلب غضبه عليهم فيسلمهم ليد أعدائهم . 

و قد حدث بالفعل بعد مرور خمسة أسابيع من بدء الحصار ، أن نفذ الماء من المدينة و لاحت المجاعة بوجهها القاسى الكريه ، فلما هاج السكان على قادتهم الثلاثة هناك وعدوهم بتسليم المدينة.

هنا و تخترق يهوديت أحداث السفر ، و هى أرملة جميلة و غنية و مشهود لها بالتقوى من الجميع ، فقد سمعت بعزم الرؤساء على تسليم المدينة ، فجاءت توبخهم على تقلص ثقتهم فى الله ، و تطلب إليهم مهلة يصنع فيها الله خلاصا ً على يديها فوافقوها دون أن يعلموا خطتها و دون أن تطلب هى بدورها مساعدة من أحد ، و من ثم فقد قدمت صلاة طويلة فى مكان تعبدها فى علّية بيتها ، و بعد ذلك تزينت بكل ما تملك من مجوهرات كانت قد ألقتها جانبا ً منذ موت زوجها منسى ، و إنطلقت إلى باب المدينة ففتح لها الحراس الباب فخرجت مع جاريتها متجهة إلى معسكر الأعداء الذين بهرهم جمالها فأرسلوها إلى قائدهم كطلبها . 

هناك سلبت عقل أليفانا لا سيما و قد خدعته بأن الشعب منهزم لا محالة و أنها إنما قد هربت إليه لتنجو من الهلاك المحقق ، و تشير عليه بما يجب أن يعمل ، و عليه أن ينتظر منها إشارة البدء و التى سوف تأخذها من الله ، لذلك فعليه أن يسمح لها بالخروج للصلاة ليلا ً و الإغتسال فى الماء. 



و بعد ثلاثة أيام دعاها أليفانا إلى وليمته ، و بينما هو يفكر فيها بالشهوة كان الله يعد خلاصا ً لشعبه فى تلك الليلة ، حيث تثقّل بالشراب فسكر مثل الميت ، و لما تركه جنوده معها و خرجوا ، وجدت يهوديت أن اللحظة الحاسمة قد جاءت ، فاستنجدت بالله و جمعت أطراف شجاعتها ثم هوت بخنجر على عنقه مرتين فإنفصل رأسه عنه ، فأخذتها مرتجفة و وضعتها فى مذود طعامها و حملتها مع جاريتها و خرجت من المعسكر كعادتها فى كل ليلة فلم يعترضها أحد ، و لما وصلت إلى سور المدينة نادت على الحراس ففتحوا لها ، و صرخت فيهم معلنة أخبار النصرة ، فانطلق الكل مرتجفين و اجتمع الرؤساء و الشعب .. و علموا بالخبر فعلقوا الرأس على السور مقابل معسكر الأعداء ، و فى الصبح أطلقوا أبواب الحرب ، فقام الأشوريون مستخفين غاضبين ليوقظوا قائدهم ليصدر لهم الأمر بسحق أولئك الجسورين فوجدوه قتيلا ً بلا رأس ، و فى تلك اللحظة وقفوا على الأمر كله ، و تجمعت أمامهم الفصول الكاملة للحيلة التى حبكتها إمرأة عبرانية جريئة . 



فإنزعج الجيش و هرب الجنود بطريقة عشوائية ، أتاحت لليهود مطاردتهم و تشتيتهم على الرغم من عددهم الذى كان يقدر وقتها بحوالى المائتى ألف مابين جندى و فارس ، و من ثم فقد إستولوا على أمتعتهم و محتويات خيامهم ، و صار بيهوديت سلام لإسرائيل طوال أيام حياتها و بعدها أيضا ً لفترة طويلة .

كذلك فإن هناك محورا ً هاما ً أيضا ً فى السفر و هو قانون ( معادلة ) النصر و الهزيمة فى لاهوت العهد القديم ، حيث يلقى السفر الضوء على موازين الله فى الحروب . 



2. كاتب السفر

قام بكتابة السفر كاتب يهودى يجمع بين الملاحظة الدقيقة للناموس مع الروح الوطنية القومية ، و الكاتب غير معروف ، و لكن يحسن بنا أن نتخيلّ أن يهوديت نفسها قد دونت ما حدث ما حدث و وضعته ضمن الهدايا التى أوقفتها على الهيكل و كانت قد تلقتها كهدايا تذكارية من متاع أليفانا و صاحب هذا الرأى هو القديس إيرونيموس 1 .

ثم جاء بعد ذلك كاتب يهودى أعدّ مذكرات يهوديت هذه لتدرج ضمن الأسفار القانونية ، على أن ذلك الكاتب لم يحذف و لم يضيف و انما أضفى أسلوبه و شخصيته على الكتاب ، حيث يتضح جليا ً أن السفر قد كتب بيد واحدة كما استنتج ذلك العالم تشارلز  R . H. Charles 2  و على الرغم من أن الكاتبة ( يهوديت ) أثبتت فى الكتاب ثقافتها اليهودية ، و عكست محبتها للشريعة ، و وطنيتها و بعدها الروحى ، فإن المترجم فى القرن الثانى قد ظهر عليه التأثير الهيلينى . ( فى الترجمة السبعينية ) .



هذا و قد إقترح الكاتب  J . E. Bruns فى عام 1954 م أن الكاتب قد نشأ فى مصر و لكن هذا الرأى لم ينل تأييدا ً ما ، و كذلك إقترح كاتب آخر نفس الرأى سنة 1965 م ، و لعلّ السبب الذى دفعهم إلى إقتراح مصر كموطن للكاتب هو إ،تشار السفر فى مصر بين يهود الإسكندرية ، و لكن يجب أن نعرف أن يهود الأسكندرية كانوا فى القرون الثلاثة الأخيرة قبل الميلاد يفوقون يهود أورشليم عددا ً ، كما كان السفر مستخدما ً بينهم لإتساع أفقهم اللاهوتى بالنسبة ليهود أورشليم . 3



أما العالم فولف فينسب كتابة السفر إلى أحيور العمونى ربما بسبب الوصف التفصيلى للحوار الذى بينه و بين نبوخذ نصر 4 ، أما العالم كلمت فينسبه إلى يشوع بن يوصاداق رفيق زربابل عند العودة من السبى 5 . 

و لكن المرجح أن السفر كتب فى زمن  الأحداث أو بالقرب منها نظرا ً لما فيه من تفاصيل . 



و ربما أيضا ً يكون كاتب السفر هو ألياقيم رئيس الكهنة نفسه ، بسبب تركيزه على عمل الصلاة و التسبيح و بعض تفاصيل تجدر فى معرفتها بشخص عالم دينى مطلع على الدقائق و الناموس أكثر من الباقين ، كما أنه كان وقتها هو الممثل الدينى و السياسى فى اليهودية . 

و السفر حيوى من حيث الأسلوب ، ترتفع بعض مقاطعه إلى مستوى الشعر الحقيقى ، و قد جعل الكاتب الرد و الأحداث و الجمل ، مرتبة ترتيبا ً تصاعديا ً فإتجهت القصة ببطء إلى الصورة المعرابية ( صورة بلاغية تكون فيها العبارات و الجمل مرتبة تصاعديا ً ) حتى يبلغ أثرها البلاغى بقوة فى نفس المطالع . 



و ظهرت الصلوات و التسابيح فى السفر ، مثل عربات ! على طول السفر تنقل التعليم و العظات و النصح ، و قد رأى بعض العلماء أن اسلوب السفر يشبه فى جماله مؤلفات الأديب اليونانى Parthenius  فيما بعد ، و قد ظهرت اللمسات الروائية فى شرح التفاصيل و الإثارة فى العرض . 



و من هنا فهو سفر إلى جانب انه مسيانى ، فهو يثقف و مسّلى و مهذّب ، و يرى بعض الشرَّاح أن هناك أوجه كثيرة للشبه بينه و بين أعمال الرسل ، كما يتفوق على طوبيا فى أسلوبه المفعم بالحيوية  . 



و يصف العالم Charles  ، كاتب السفر بأنه له موهبة فى التعليم ، و يتَّسم أسلوبه فى الكتابة بالواقعية و عدم التضخيم و أنه على دراية واسعة بآداب شعبه و عاداتهم ، و كذلك فهو مطّلع على أسفار العهد القديم حتى دانيال و أستير ، كما أنه متأثر بقصة إبراهيم كما وردت فى المدراش ، راجع ( يهو 5 : 6 – 9 ) . 

و مرة أخرى نقول أن هناك شخصا ً أعد السفر للنشر ، من خلال صورته الأولى التى يحتمل جدا ً أن تكون قد تمت على يد يهوديت نفسها 



3. تاريخ كتابة السفر

حدد العلماء الفترة التى لابد و أن السفر كتب خلالها ، و هى الفترة من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، و لهم فى كل قرن من تلك القرون الستة دلائل يستندون عليها 1 . 



و يرجع العالم R. H Charles   زمن ما بعد السبى مباشرة كوقت كتابة السفر حيث لا يوجد ملك للبلاد، و حيث يعمل الشيوخ مع السنهدريم gerusia (جيروسيا ) ، و هو كذلك يقول أن القصة دارت أحداثها فى وقت غير الوقت الذى نشرت فيه . 

و لكى نستطيع أن نحدد تاريخ كتابة السفر حتى فى صورته الأولى ، لابد لنا أن نحدد الوقت الذى عاشت فيه يهوديت و جرت أحداث السفر فيه ، و هناك ثلاث نظريات فى هذا الصدد . 



فالنظرية الأولى تقترح الفترة التى كان فيها منسّى الملك مأسورا ً فى بلاد مابين النهرين ، حيث لا يوجد ملك فى البلاد ، فى ذلك الحين يقوم ملك الشمال بحملة 2 نحو الجنوب مارا ً باليهودية ، و وقتها جرت أحداث بيت فلوى ( و هذا هو الأرجح فى نظرنا ) . 



و النظرية الثانية تقترح فترة ملك سنحاريب الأشورى حيث قام بحملة تأديب بعد هزيمته الشهيرة فى فجر القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، منتقما ً أولا ً من أرفكشاد صديق اليهود ثم متجها ً نحو اليهودية جنوبا ً . 

و أما النظرية الثالثة فتقترح القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ، فى عصر أرتحتشتا الثالث و حملته الجنوبية و التى توقفت فى اليهودية عند بيت فلوى ..



أما السبب فى ترجيح القرن السابع زمنا ً لكتابة السفر ، فهو أن أرفكشاد المذكور هنا كملك لميديا، بنى مدينة أحمتا ، و معروف أن هذه المدينة بنيت فى سنة 700 ق . م ، مما يعنى أنه عاش فى القرن السابع و أن أحداث تاسفر بالتالى قد وقعت فى ذلك الوقت ، و عليه فمن غير المنطقى أن يكتب السفر بهذه التفاصيل الدقيقة بعد مرور ثلاثة قرون على أحداثه !! 



كما أن السفر لا يذكر سبى بابل و هو حدث كبير لا يمكن لكاتب أى سفر إهماله ، كما أن الأسفار التى جاءت بعد السبى ذكرت مثل المكابيين ، مما يعنى أن السفر كتب فى نفس القرن الذى وقعت فيه الأحداث . 



 4.  النسخ الأصلية للسفر و لغته



يجمع كل العلماء حاليا ً على أن النسخة الأصلية للسفر وجدت فى لغة سامية و الأرجح أنها عبرية و ليست أرامية كما ظن البعض ، حيث يشير القديس جيروم إلى نسخة سامية مفقودة [1]  حيث تعتبر النسخة السريانية للسفر ، أكثر تمثيلا ً للأصل السامى 2 فقد وجدت النسخة اليونانية التى عثر عليها للسفر ، غير متطابقة مع لغة كتابة العهد الجديد كما وردت فى المخطوطات اليونانية ، و حتى إذا كانت خالية من المصطلحات السامية ، فإنها حرفية جدا ً ، حتى أنه يمكن ردها بسهولة إلى أصلها العبرى ، كذلك فإن إستخدام الكاتب للتعبيرات العبرية كثيرا ً جدا ً ، و بطريقة غير مألوفة فى اليونانية 3 



و على سبيل المثال فإن الإسم أحيور و فى العبرية و معناها ( أخى النور ) قد كتبت فى بعض المخطوطات اليونانية أخيود و ذلك بسبب التشابه الكبير بين حرفى الدال فى العبرى و الراء فى أخيود فإنها تغير المعنى يصبح رمزا ً لا إسما ً لشخص ، إذا أن أخيود تعنى ( أخى اليهود أو صديق اليهود ) و يصبح حل هذه المشكلة فى الرجوع إلى الأصل العبرى ، و يرد فى الموسوعة اليهودية أن السفر كتب أولا ً بالعبرية و أن الترجمة اليونانية تحمل علامات لا تخطىء ، بأنها ترجمت عن العبرية ، كما أن اللهجة فى السفر هى لهجة نابعة عن اليهودية الكلاسيكية و أنها لهجة حية . و قد أيد هذا الرأى كثير من العلماء ، أمثال ( Fabricius & John & Eichhorn  ) كذلك فإن الإقتباسات هى من النسخة اليونانية من العهد القديم ، و قد جاءت متفقة مع الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم ، كما أن الكثير من الغموض فى النسخة اليونانية لا يمكن كشفه إلا بالرجوع إلى الأصل العبرى . 4 كما أشرنا . 



و يردد فى مقدمة السفر باللغة العبرية و التى نشرها العالم أفراهام كاهانا أم السفر ترجم عن أصل عبرى ، بل إنه ترجم كلمة بكلمة تقريبا ً ، فإذا ما نجحنا فى ترجمة النسخة اليونانية كلمة كلمة  إلى العبرية سنحصل على الأصل العبرى ( أنظر النص العبرى فى نهاية الكتاب ) . 

أما أول إشارة إلى النسخة اليونانية الأولى للسفر ، جاءت عن طريق القديس إكليمندس الرومانى و ذلك فى سنة 90 م ، حيث يلمّح إليها بإعتبارها معروفة لدى اليهود اليونانيين ( يهود الشتات ) مثلما يتحدث عن سفر إستر كسفر معروف لدى قرائه 5 و حيث الأصل العبرانى للسفر مفقود ، فإن أقدم صورة وصلت إلينا فيها هى ترجمته اليونانية و هذه وصلت إلينا فى ثلاثة أشكال : 

1.     الشكل المعتاد و هو الأكثر أصالة تمثله المخطوطات ( النسخة السينائية ) . 

2.     الشكل الموجود فى المخطوطتين رقم ( 19 و 108 ) .

3.     الشكل الموجود فى المخطوط رقم ( 58 ) و هو متفق مع النسختين اللاتينية و السريانية بصورة ملحوظة.

و مع ذلك فإن هذه الأشكال الثلاثة تمثل نفس النسخة ، و ترجع إلى نفس الأصل و هى متفقة فيما بينها ، عدا خلافات طفيفة ترجع إلى فوارق شخصية بين المترجمين أنفسهم 6 .

هذا و تعتبر النسخ اليونانية المختلفة لسفر يهوديت أكثر تطابقا ً فيما بينها ، بالنسبة لنسخ سفر طوبيا . 

و قد قام القديس جيروم بعمل ترجمته للسفر ضمن ترجمته المعروفة بإسم الفولجاتا أى الشعبية فى سنة 398 م عن نص كلدانى وجده ، و لم يبذل مجهودا ً كبيرا ً فيها ، إذ قام بترجمة السفر كله فى ليلة واحدة ، و قد قال جيروم فى المقدمة : ( أنه غير راضى تماما ً عن عمله هذا ) .
و بقدر ما هى عبارة غامضة إلاّ أنه يود و لو يعثر على النسخة العبرية ليترجم منها 7 ، كذلك فإنه إستعان بنسخة مدراش أرامية تعرض القصة بتصرف 8  ( أنظر النص العبرى فى نهاية الكتاب ) .



5. نسخ أخرى للسفر *

إن اليهود و لو أنهم لا يعترفون بقانونية سفر يهوديت ، إلاّ أن القصة معروفة لديهم و يذكر فى ليتورجية عيد الحانوكا ، و هو عيد تجديد الهيكل بواسطة يهوذا المكابى فى 25 كسلو ( ديسمبر ) و تظهر القصة عندهم فى أشكال متعددة فى نصوص مدراشيم صغيرة بالعبرية و قد تم طبع بعضها . 



و هناك ثلاثة أشكال أخرى للسفر بالعبرية موجودة فى مكتبة البودليان بإكسفورد ، كذلك يوجد نص آخر مترجم إلى العبرية عن الفولجاتا ( اللاتينية ) يتفق مع النصوص السابق ذكرها ، حيث نشر فى فينسيا تحت عنوان ( معشاه يهوديت ) ، و لكن يبدو أن تلك النسخ عبارة عن صياغة حرة للسفر و ليست ترجمة عن اليونانية و من ثم فهى نسخ لا يعتمد عليها . 



و لكن بعض الترجمات عن اليونانية نشرت تحت عنوان Hanukka  ( حانوكا ) و هو كما ذكرنا الإسم العبرى لعيد التجديد لدى اليهود ، و قد نشؤت بمعرفة ( مايير بن أشير ) و ذلك فى برلين سنة 1766 م Benseb  فى سنة 1819 م ، و كذلك ضمن بقية كتب الأبوكريفا بمعرفة فرانك فى ليبزج و ذلك سنة 1830 م ، كذلك فقد ظهرت فى فرانكفورت ترجمة يهودية ألمانية للسفر بواسطة S. Landau  و ذلك فى سنة 1715 ، ثم ظهرت نسخة فارسية منقولة عن الفولجاتا ، كتبت سنة 1600 و بدون توقيع . 



أما النسخة السريانية فقد طبعت فى Walton’s Plygot  و ذلك عن مخطوطتين حديثتين للسفر موجودتان الآن فى مكتبة بودليان ، ترجع إحداهما إلى سنة 1614 م و الثانية إلى سنة 1627 م ، حيث قامت عليهما دراسة مقارنة مع نسخة موجودة فى كامبردج كما وجدت مخطوطة للسفر بالمتحف البريطانى ، ترجع إلى القرن العاشر ، و يملك نفس المتحف مخطوطتين أخريتين ترجع إلى القرن الثانى عشر ، بينما ترجع الأخرى إلى القرن السابع عشر .



أما النصوص العبرية فقد قام العالم ( دو بارل ) بعمل ثلاث ترجمات بلغات مختلفة فى القرن السادس عشر ، أما دار النشر المعروفة ( S.B ) فى لندن ، فقد قامت بنشر السفر ضمن الأسفار القانونية الثانية فى طبعتها للعهد القديم ، و ذلك باللغتين اليونانية و الإنجليزية و قد صدرت آخر طبعة منها فى 1986 م . 


و أخيرا ً و مع إزدياد الإهتمام بالسفر مضطردا ً فى الأونة الأخيرة  ليحتل مكانة بين بقية الأسفار ، قامت دار الكتاب المقدس بعمل طبعة جديدة للكتاب المقدس تتضمن هذه الأسفار ( راجع مقدمة سفر طوبيا ) . 



6. قانونية السفر

على الرغم من خلو قائمة الكتب المقدسة العبرية من السفر ، إلا أنه كان مستخدما ً فى العبادة اليهودية الجماعية ، مثلما كان يحدث فى إحتفال الحانوكا Hanukka  و هو عيد التجديد المذكور فى ( يو 10 ) أى أنه كان معروفا ً فى الأوساطا الشعبية ، حيث يظهر كذلك فى المدراش اليهودى ، و يشير القديس كليمندس الرومانى إلى السفر فى رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس بإعتباره معروفا ً . 



و يحتج اليهود على السفر ، بسبب أنه لم يكن موجودا ً فى عصر عزرا الكاتب ، و كذلك لأن يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى لم يورده فى قائمة الأسفار التى ذكرها ، و لكن يجب الإنتباه هنا إلى أن بعض الأسفار القديمة لم يعثر عليها عزرا عندما جمع الأسفار المقدسة ، ربما بسبب الشتات ، كما أن البعض الأخر لم يكن قد كتب بعد مثل سفر يشوع بن سيراخ و سفرى المكابيين ، و أما يوسيفوس  فقد أشار  إلى أن هذه الأسفار ( مثل يهوديت ) كان موقرا ً عند اليهود و إن كانت ليست بمرتبة الأسفار الأخرى ، مع ملاحظة أن من بين الأسباب التى جعلت اليهود ينظرون إلى الأسفار التى ظهرت بعد عزرا : نظرة شك ، هو عدم ثقتهم فى الكتبة فى تلك الحقبة ( ك 1 ضد إييون رأس 8 ) 1 .



و أما عن سبب قبول اليهود لسفر أستير دون يهوديت ، أن قصة يهوديت حدثت فى مكان ضيق ، فى حين جرت أحداث سفر أستير فى وسط العالم المعروف عندئذ ( البلاط الملكى ) كما أن سفر أستير مصحوب بعيد سنوى فى التقويم العبرى . 



و هكذا أيضا ً كان معروفا ً لدى الكتاب المسيحيين الأوائل بما فيهم أولئك الذين كانوا يعارضون قانونيته معارضه نظرية فقط 2 ، هذا و قد وجد السفر مكانا ً له فى الترجمة السبعينية التى أصبحت تمثل العهد القديم بالنسبة للمسيحيين ، و زاد مع تأثيره فى وجدان الشعب حتى شاعت صور بطلته مع أحداث السفر فى الفن الدينى 3 . و يرد فى الموسوعة اليهودية أن وجد إهتماما ً فى العالم اليهودى المسيحى . 



هذا و قد إعتاد اليهود قراءة بعض الأسفار فى أعيادهم ، مثل : 

1.     عيد الفصح : سفر نشيد الأناشيد .

2.     عيد الحصاد أو الأسابيع : سفر راعوث .

3.     عيد المظال : سفر الجامعة .

4.     عيد الفوريم : سفر أستير .

5.     ذكرى خراب الهيكل ( 9 أغسطس ) : مراثى أرميا . 

6.     عيد الحانوكا ( التجديد ) : سفر يهوديت . 

و على الرغم من إستشهار قصو أستير اكثر من يهوديت ، فإن السفرين متساويان فى القيمة و المضمون ، و لكن أحداث سفر أستير وقعت فى البلاط الإمبراطورى بينما وقعت آحداث يهوديت فى مدينة صغيرة غير مشهورة . 



و قد ظل السفر مستخدما ً فى العبادة المسيحية و بين يهود الشتات ، حتى جاء عصر الإصلاح فرفضه مارتن لوثر ضمن أسفار أخرى لم ترق له ، و عموما ً فقد إستند أعداء قانونية السفر على أمرين ، أولهما الأخطاء التاريخية فى السفر و الثانى مسلك يهوديت بما فيه من خداع و كذب و قتل ، و لكن ما يبدو أنها أخطاء تاريخية ، لا يعيب السفر كان سفر دانيال مشكوكا ً فى تاريخيته حتى وقت قريب حيث أثبتت بعض الحفريات الحديثة سلامته و صحته ، و مع ذلك فقد ظلّ معتبرا ً سفرا ً قانونيا ً موحى به ، و ذلك من جميع الكنائس ، و أما بخصوص الإعتراض الثانى فإن اليهود كانوا فى حالة حرب حيث يسمح بإستخدام كل الطرق ، و مع ذلك فقد حفظت يهوديت نفسها من الدنس ، و لها فى تصرفها هذا ، إسوة ب ( ياعيل ) و أستير ، و سوف نعود إلى دفع مثل ذلك الإعتراضات فى حينه . 



و قد إعترض البعض على السفر بقولهم أن مليتون أسقف سرديس من الجيل الثانى ، عندما إستلم من يهود فلسطين قائمة الأسفار القانونية لم يكن السفر من بينها ، و لكن يجب ألا يؤخذ برأى واحد فقط ، لا سيما إذا كان أولئك الذين سلموه القائمة لم يكونوا أمناءا موثوق بهم ، كما أن سفر يهوديت انتشر بين يهود الشتات أكثر من يهود أورشليم الذين خلت مجلداتهم منها بعض الوقت ، كما أن اليهود أنفسهم قد رفضوا بعض الأسفار من تلك التى يقرونها حاليا ً – لبعض الوقت قبل أن يدرجونها ثانية ضمن كتبهم المقدسة . 

كما قال البعض أن ايرونيموس فى تعليقه على أسفار سليمان قال : كما تتلو الكنيسة أسفار يهوديت و طوبيا و المكابين ، دون أن تنظمها ضمن الأسفار القانونية ، و للرد على ذلك نقول أن إيرونيموس كان يعبر عن رأى بعض المسيحيين فى عصره و ليس جميعهم . 



و على الرغم من موقف البروتستانت المعادى للسفر ، فإنهم قد أقروا بصلاحيته للتعليم 3 ، بل أن الناقد البروتستانتى O. Walff قد دافع عن السفر و تاريخه 4 كذلك فقد دافع عنه العالم G.L. Bauer  ، و كذلك بعض علماء اليهود ، و يزداد تأييدا ً بين البروتستانت مع الوقت 5 .



و لكن الذى يجب الإشارة إليه هنا ، هو أن كنيسة الإسكندرية كانت على مر التاريخ بعيدة عن الصراع حول قانونية السفر ، حيث قبلته منذ البداية مستندة فى ذلك على قوانين الآباء الرسل و تعاليمهم 6 و كذلك على المجامع المقدسة و قديسيها الأوائل . 



و فيما يلى قائمة بالمجامع التى أقرت قانونية السفر : 

1.     مجمع نيقية                   سنة 325 م 

2.     مجمع هيبو                   سنة 393 م 

3.     مجمع قرطاجنة الأول        سنة 397 م 

4.     مجمع قرطاجنة الثانى        سنة 419 م 7                                             

و من مجامع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية : 

5.     مجمع فلورنسا               سنة 1124 م 

6.     مجمع ترنت                 سنة 1546 م 
 ( و اعتبر الفولجاتا هى الترجمة المعتمدة لدى الروم و الكاثوليك ) 

7.     مجمع القسطنطينية          سنة 1642 م    ( مجمع الروم ) 

8.     مجمع الفاتيكان الأول       سنة 1870 م 



و ورد السفر كذلك فى قوانين الآباء الرسل ( هيبوليتس ) . كما ضمن لائحة الكتب القانونية التى وضعها البابا ( إينوشنسيوس ) بابا روما فى سنة 405 م . 

أما القديسين و العلماء الذين أقروا قانونية السفر و إقتبسوا منه فى تعاليمهم و كتاباتهم ، فإليك قائمة بأسماء بعضهم : 



1.     القديس كليمندس الرومانى                               تنيح سنة 90 / 100 م  
        فى رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس ( فصل 55 / عدد 4 ، 5 )

2.     القديس كليمندس السكندرى                             تنيح سنة 155 – 220 م

فى كتاب المربى ( 2 : 7 ، 4 : 9 )

3.     العلامة ترتليانوس 

4.     العلامة أوريجانوس                                    تنيح سنة 254 م 

تفسير انجيل يوحنا و كتاب الصلاة ( فضل 13 ، 29 )

5.     القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى                            296 – 373 م 

فى خطبته الثانية لأريوس ( 2 : 35 )

6.     القديس أمبروسيوس                                  319 – 397 م 

7.     القديس جيروم ( إيرونيموس )                        354 – 419 م 

فى أغلب رسائله ( و قام أيضا ً بعمل ترجمة للسفر نفسه )

8.     القديس أغسطينوس 

فى كتابه مدينة الله 

9.     القديس باسيليوس الكبير                           329 – 379 م 

فى تعليمه عن الروح 

10.البابا غريغوريوس الكبير                        329 – 389 م 

11.القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم                          347 – 407 م 

كما وردت هذه الأسفار و من بينها سفر يهوديت فى قوانين الشيخ الصفى بن العسال فى مصر و قوانين العلامة شمس الرياسة المعروف بإبن كبر . 

أما بخصوص بقية الكنائس ، فقد عقدت الكنيسة اليونانية مجمعا ً فى أورشليم سنة 1672 م برئاسة البطريرك دوسيناوس ، حيث أيد قرارات المجامع السابقة عليه فى الإعتراف بالسفر ، أما الكنيسة الهندية و الحبشية و الأنجليكانية فى إنجلترا فهى تقرها بطبيعة الحال . 



7. القيمة اللاهوتية للسفر

يصور السفر الجهاد المستمر للنفس فى العالم ، و تربص الشيطان المخيف المرعب لها ، هو و جنوده الكثير ، إنه رابض أمامها فى إنتظار اللحظة المناسبة للإنقضاض عليها و سحقها ( أر 5 : 6 ) و لكن النفس المجاهدة ، تتسلح بالصلاة و تلجأ إلى كل الوسائل المتاحة ، و النتيجة أن يهلك الشيطان بشره فى حين تنجو النفس ، و بعد أن انتظر الشيطان طويلا ً فاغرا ً فاه لإبتلاعها ، فإذا به هو يصبح فريسة و تنزعج قواته و يفروا مهزومين ( سحق أعداءنا فى هذه الليلة يهو 13 : 15 ) و من ثم يعظم الرب وحده و له يقدم كل التسبيح ، كما يظهر السفر عمل الله العجيب مع شعبه ، و الخلاص الذى أتمه. 



صفات الله المذكورة فى السفر : 

على العكس من سفر إستير ، فإن سفر يهوديت مغموس فى اسم الله ، و مرادفات ذلك الأسم المبارك و صفاته ، حيث يظهر الله فى السفر على النحو التالى : 

1.     الرب هو اسمك ( 9 : 8 ) 

2.     سرمدى ( أنت صنعت أحداث الماضى و الحاضر و المستقبل 9 : 5 ) 

3.     السيد المطلق ( ما قدرته كان و ما أردته كان فقال هاءنذا 9 : 5 ، 6 ، 16 : 14 ) 

4.     نصير الضعفاء  و المظلومين ( إله الرضعاء و مغيث الصغار ، نصير الضعفاء ، حامى المُهملين ، مخلص اليائسين 9 : 11 ) 

5.     الخالق ( رب السموات و الأرض و خالق المياه و لك خليقتك كلها 9 : 12 )
  ( خلق السموات و الأرض 16 : 2 ) 

6.     قوى ( إله كل قدرة و كل قوة 9 : 14 ) ، ( إله كل قوة 13 : 4 ) ( عظيم أنت و ممجد عجيب فى القوة 16 : 13 ) ، ( لا يقوى عليك أحد 16 : 12 ) ، ليس من يقاوم صوتك 16 : 14 ) راجع أيضا ً ( 16 : 15 ) 

7.     يدافع عن شعبه ( الرب الإله يمحق الحروب 16 : 2 ) ، ( المحطم الحروب 9 : 7 )      ( حامى اسرائيل ليس لنسل اسرائيل حام سواك 9 : 14 ) 

8.     ديان ( ينتقم ... فى يوم الدينونة ( ....... ) يجعل النار و الدود فى لحومهم فيبكون ألما ً للأبد 16 : 17 ) 

9.     معبود ( إياك تعبد الخليقة بأسرها 16 : 14 ) 


قيم إيمانية أخرى : 

فى السفر تعليم عن الحياة الأبدية ، مثله فى ذلك مثل سفر طزبيا ، و يظهر هذا التأثير الاسخاطولوجى فى ( 16 : 17 ) حيث يشير السفر إلى المصير الأبدى الذى ينتظر الأشرار ، و هو نفس المصير الذى أشار إليه السيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد ، و من حيث النار التى لا تطفأ و الدود الذى لا يموت ، و الخلود فى العذاب ( راجع أيضا ً أش 66 : 24 ) . 



و على الرغم من أن السفر يخلو من المعجزات فى صورتها التقليدية ، و إنما يركز على التعليم بأن الحكمة و الخير ينتج عنها الخلاص و البر ، بينما تتسبب الخطية فى الشر و الهلاك . 



و تبرز فى السفر أيضا ً قيمة الشفاعة ، حين يطلب الشعب من الله أن ينقذهم ناظرا ً إلى وجوه قديسيه ( أنظر 
فى هذا اليوم إلى وجه المقدسين لك 6 : 19 ) و كذلك حين يطلب الشعب من يهوديت الصلاة لأجلهم بمن فيهم شيوخ الشعب قائلين لها  ( و الآن فصلى لأجلنا فإنك إمرأة تقية 9 : 31 ) كما أن يهوديت و بصفة عامة قد عملت كشفيعة عن الشعب عموما ً لدى الله . 

و أخيرا ً فهو سفر مسيانى السمة ، يركز بصورة خفية غير واضحة على تفوق إله إسرائيل على آلهة الأمم الأخرى و عمله الخلاصى مع شعبه على مر التاريخ ( راجع خطاب أحيور العمونى ص 5 ) و إحتجاج نبوخذ نصر على اعتبار إله إسرائيل إلها ً قويا ً ... ( ص 6 ) . 



8. القيمة الليتورجية للسفر

تظهر يهوديت فى السفر كمثال للورع اليهودى ، كما تمثل الولاء و الطاعة للناموس ، فهى تستمد قوتها و شجاعتها – فى مواجهة العدو – من أمانتها فى العلاقة بالله ، و لذلك فهى تستعد للمعركة بالإختلاء مصلية و هى صائمة .



يهوديت كذلك تعطى مثالا ً حيا ًلما يجب أن يكون عليه الخادم ، فهى مثال للتكريس ، فالعفة فى ترملها تعتبر علامة مميزة لها ، فقد نحت جمالها و غناها و شبابها جانبا ً ، و إنقطعت للعبادة فى علية بيتها ، فيما يشبه القلاية ، غير أنها  تركت وحدتها عندما دعتها الضرورة إلى ذلك ، حيث تعرض شعبها للخطر ، و هى بذلك تعطى تأكيدا ً على أن الراهب و المتوحد ، هو شخص عضو فى جسد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة ، مثلما ترك الأنبا أنطونيوس مغارته ، ليشترك مع الكنيسة فى محاربة الأريوسية .



و قد حافظت يهوديت على وصايا الناموس من حيث مراعاتها للسبوت و الأعياد ، متحفظة تجاه ما يتعلق بالطعام الطاهر غير النجس ، متشددة فى ذلك حتى فى الوقت الذى يمكن فيه تجاوز القانون ( وجودها فى معسكر الأعداء ) كذلك محافظتها على الصلاة فى مواعيدها و الأغتسال للصلاة كما يقضى التقليد . 

و قد سجل التلمود اليهودى عن القديسين أمثال يهوديت ، قائلا ً : " النسل المثقف بالتوراة ، الواحد القدوس ، سر أن يأخذهم تحت أجنحة الشاكيناه " 1 و يرد فى صلاة يهوديت إلى الله ( إنك إله الوضعاء و مغيث الصغار و نصير الضعفاء و حامى المهملين و مخلص البائسين 9 : 11 ) و الحقيقة أن هذه الآية هى نفس مضمون أوشية المرضى ، و نصلى نحن بذات الشعور و لنا نفس الرجاء فى الله الذى ينظر إلى ضعفنا و يعين مسكنتنا و يهوديت تعبر عن فرحتها بالرب و نصرتها فيه ، عن طريق التسبيح و الإنشاد حيث تنسب النصرة لله ، لقد إنتصر الرب لها .. و وضع النصرة فى رصيدها ، شأنها فى ذلك شأن جميع رجال الله فى تعبيرهم عن النصرة . 



كما يظهر السفر ، اليهود و قد إتسع أفقهم اللاهوتى و خرجوا قليلا ً عن ( الجيتو ) 2 فعلى الرغم من أن السفر مصطيغ بصفة وطنية ، حيث يظهر فيه الله كإله وطنى ، بينما تظهر فيه الوثنية كخطية قومية ، إلا أن الباب قد فتح أمام الأمم ، متمثلا ً فى قبول أحيور الدخيل العمونى إلى اليهودية ( تهوّده ) فى جو من الترحاب و البهجة ، و على الرغم من أن ذلك كان أيضا ً بطريقة إستثنائية بسبب إيمانه الشديد بيهوه ، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لراعوث ، و كان القانون اليهودى يمنع دخول الدخلاء إلى جماعة الرب إلا فى الجيل العاشر خوفا ً من التأثير الوثنى لهم على اليهود .



و يركز السفر على العبادة الجماعية ، فالخطيئة هنا هى خطيئة قومية ، فيها هلاك للكل ، و من هنا فإن توبتهم و برهم سيكون سببا ً فى خلاصهم راجع ( يهو 5 : 20 ، 21 ) و يظهر الشعب من ثم فى ثوب رائع من الورع متمثلا ُ فى الصلوات الكثيرة المقرونة بالصوم و المسوح و الدموع ، لإستدرار مراحم الله : 

(وغَطَّوا مَذبَحَ الرَّبِّ بِمِسْح وصَرَخوا صُراخاً حارّاً إِلى إِلهِ إِسْرائيلَ بِصوتٍ واحِد، أَلاَّ يُسلِمَ أَطْفالَهم إِلى النَّهْبِ ونِساءَهم إِلى السَّبْيِ ومُدُنَ ميراثِهم إِلى الدَّمار والمكانَ المُقَدَّسَ إِلى التَّدْنيس وإِلى شَماتِ الأمَمِ المُهين. 13 فسَمِعَ الرَّبُّ أَصْواتَهم ونَظَرَ إِلى شِدَّتِهِم ) يهوديت 4: 12 - 13 

و هكذا تظهر بوضوح المساحة الكبيرة فى السفر للنسك ، حيث يرد كثيرا ً ، دموعهم و إنطراحهم على الأرض و تغطية المذبح بالمسوح ، و تطلب يهوديت من الشعب أن يلتمس الغفران من الله بدموع ، و يستدر مراحم الله . 



الصلاة : 

و يركز السفر على الصلاة كسبيل ، و وسيلة للتخلص من ضيقاتنا .. و طرح متاعبنا عند قدمى الله ، بينما نسكب ذواتنا أمامه . 

v    و صرخ جميع رجال إسرائيل إلى الرب صراخا ً حارا ً جدا ً ... بكل قوتهم  ( 4 : 9 ، 15 ) 

v    فإرتمى الشعب و سجد لله و صرخ قائلا ً ... إرحم تذلل نسلنا ... ( 6 : 18 ، 19 ) 

v    و خارت عزيمة بنى إسرائيل فصرخوا إلى الرب إلههم 

v    و إرتفع فى وسط الجماعة كلها نحيب شديد كنحيب رجل واحد و صرخوا إلى الرب الإله بصوت عظيم ( 7 : 29 ) 

v    و سقطت يهوديت على وجهها ... و صرخت صراخا ً عظيما ً إلى الرب ( 9 : 1 )

v    ... و بعد صعودها كانت تتضرع إلى الرب إله إسرائيل .. ( 12 : 8 ) 

v    و خرجتا كلتاهما على عادتهما للصلاة ...  و الأية السابقة تشير إلى عادة خروجهما للصلاة فى الأيام السابقة ( 13 : 10 ) 



التسبيح : 

التسبيح فى السفر هو التعبير الروحى و الترجمة اللائقة فى السفر ، للفرح بالرب ، و الإحتفال بالنصر ، إن الأحتفالات هنا هى روحية أيضا ً ... الأغانى روحية .. و التحدث هو بأعمال الله فيهم .. هذا و يحتل التسبيح مساحة كبيرة من النص فى السفر على هذا النحو : 

يهوديت تدعو الشعب للتسبيح                                        8 : 25 – 27

يهوديت تسبح الله فى صلاتها                                        9 : 1 – إلخ 

عزيا يبارك يهوديت                                                13 : 18 – 20 

الشعب يقدم الشكر لله و يباركون يهوديت                           15 : 9 ، 10 

نشيد الخلاص                                                      16 : 1 – 17 

هذا و يعد التسبيح أرقى أشكال الصلاة ، إذ يصلى الإنسان بما لله ، فينسب إليه كل مجد و كل بركة و كل خير و يمتدح كل صفة من صفاته . 


العفّة : 

إمتدح السفر كثيرا ً عفة يهوديت ، و أقام وزنا ً كبيرا ً لحياة الطهارة ، فقد أشاد شيوخ اليهود بطهارة يهوديت ، و يرد فى السفر أنه رغم شهرتها قبل الخلاص من جيش الأشوريين و هى تزال فى عليتها ، و بعد النصر تزايدت شهرتها و كرامتها ، و رغب كثيرين فى التزوج منها و لكنها آثرت حياة العفة منذ وفاة زوجها منسىّ ( راجع 16 : 21 ، 22 ) 


الصوم : 

ورد فى السفر أن يهوديت كانت تصوم جميع أيام ترمّلها ما خلا أيام السبوت و الأعياد و الإحتفالات ( يهو 8 : 6 ) شأنها فى ذلك شأن الكثير من النساك الذين عرفناهم فى تراث الآباء بالبرية ، على الرغم من أن الناموس يحدد أوقاتا ً معينة للصوم فى السنة . 

كما أن الصوم هنا لم يكن إنقطاع عن الطعام فقط و لكنه شمل أيضا ً الإمتناع عن بعض الأطعمة ( 10 : 5 ) ، ( 12 : 1 – 2 ، 19 ) كما صام الشعب نفسه ليستدروا مراحم الله ( 4 : 13 ) بل أن الصوم – و كما هو الحال فى نينوى قد شمل النساء و الأولاد و العبيد و الإماء و البهائم و الطيور ( 4 : 9 ) .



9. إقتباسات العهد الجديد من السفر



و كانت يهوديت مترملة فى بيتها منذ                      " و يوحنا هذا كان لباسه من وبر 

 ثلاث سنوات و أربعة أشهر و كانت                     الإبل و على حقويه منطقة من جلد و 

 قد هيلأت لنفسها عليه على سطح بيتها                   كان طعامه جرادا ً و عسلا ً بريا ً " 

 و كانت تضع مسحا ً على وسطها و                                        ( متى 3 : 4 ) 

ترتدى ثياب ترملها و كانت تصوم جميع               و كانت بنية حننه بنت فنوئيل ...

أيام ترملها                                            عاشت مع زوج سبع سنين بعد

( يهو 8 : 5 ) ( 16 : 21 ، 22 )                    بكوريتها و هى أرملة نحو أربع و  

                                                      ثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل عابد بأصوام

                                                  و طلبات ليلا ً و نهارا ً ( لو 2 : 36 ، 37 )



لأنكم لن تكتشفوا أعماق قلب الإنسان و                  " ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص و طرقه

لن تدركوا أفكار ذهنه فكيف تهتدون إلى                   عن الإستقصاء لأنه من عرف فكر 

الله الذى صنع كل ذلك و تفهمون فكره                     الرب أو من صار له مشيرا ً " 

و تدركون تدبيره 

                      يهو 8 : 14                          ( رو 11 : 33 ، 34 ) 







                                                       " لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور      

                                                       الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذى فيه

                                                       هكذا أيضا ً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد 

                                                       إلا روح الله " ( 1 كو 2 : 11 )  









فلنشكر الرب إلهنا الذى يمتحننا كما                        " احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتى حينما 

امتحن آباءنا اذكروا كل ما صنعه إله                      تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة عالمين 

إبراهيم و كم امتحن اسحق و كل ما                       أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا ً و

جرى ليعقوب ... فكما أنه امتحنهم                         أما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام لكى  

ليسير ( يفحص ) قلوبهم كذلك لن ينتقم                     تكونوا تامين و كاملين غير ناقصين

منا بل الرب يؤدب الذين يقتربون منه                       فى شىء . 

إنذارا ً لهم                                                                ( يع 1 : 2 – 4 ) 

                 ( 8 : 25 – 27 )                  



باركك يا بنية الإله العلى فوق جميع                        مباركة أنت فى النساء ... ( لو 1 :  

النساء اللواتى على الأرض و تبارك                        28 ، 42 ) فقالت مريم ... فهوذا  

الرب الإله الذى خلق السموات و الأرض                  منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى لأن 

و الذى هداك لضرب رأس قائد أعدائنا                      القدير صنع به عظائم و إسمه 

فإن رجاءك لن يفارق قلوب الناس الذين                    قدوس 

يذكرون قوة الله للأبد عسى الله أن يرفع                                ( لو 1 : 46 – 49 ) 

شأنك للأبد و أن تفتقدى بإحساناته

       13 : 18 – 20 



10.                        أوجه الإعتراض على السفر و مناقشتها

و فيما يلى عرض لبعض التساؤلات التى تدور حول السفر : 

1.     يقول البعض أن اسم السفر و المستمد من الشخصية الرئيسية فيه و هى " يهوديت " إنما هو إسم رمزى ( معناه يهوديت : مؤنث يهودى ) و بالتالى فالقصة رمزية تمثل الشعب اليهودى كله ؟

ج -  عنوان السفر فى اللغة اليونانية هو يهوديت أما فى العبرية فقد جاء ( يهوديت ) مسبوقا ً بكلمة تعنى " سفر " أو " عمل " و من المعانى المحتملة أيضا ً فلإسم يهوديت    هو يهودية Jewess  ( و بالتالى فإن العالم جروتيوس Grotius  و آخرون ، يشرحون القصة بطريقة رمزية فيجعلها تمثل الشعب اليهودى بأسره ، و لكن هذا الأسلوب ، فضلا ً عن أنه مفتعل و غير مقنع ، فلا حاجة بنا أن نفترض أن الاسم يوحى بهذا المعنى لأن اللفظة قد وردت فى الكتاب المقدس كإسم لزوجة عيسو ، و هى من أصل حثى     ( تك 26 : 34 ) و الأسم فى هذه الحالة لا يمكن أن يعنى يهودية Jewess  . 



2.                 يقولون أن هناك مشاكل تاريخية و جغرافية فى السفر .            
 ج – الإلتباس الشكلى الوارد فى السفر فيما يختص ببعض الأسماء التاريخية و الجغرافية ، يعود إلى الترجمات المختلفة و إستخدام بعض ألفاظ لاتينية و يونانية دون غيرها على حد تعبير القديس أغسطينوس 1

تاريخية السفر :   المعروف أن نبوخذ نصر لم يكن ملكا ً أشوريا ً بل ملكا ً بابليا ً ، و أنه لم يملك على  نينوى ، بل ملك سنة 605 ق.م. أى بعد هراب نينوى الذى تم فى سنة 612 ق.م. ، و أن ميديا لم تكن ذات قوة حربية يُخشى منها ، و فى وقت العودة من السبى سنة 536 ق.م. ، كانت بابل قد ضمت إلى فارس .     



و هناك ثلاث نظريات تفسيرية لحل مشكلة التاريخ فى السفر :         
 أ- النظرية الأولى : تقول هذه النظرية ، أن زمن حدوث وقائع السفر ، سابق على زمن نبوخذ نصر الملك البابلى المعروف ( 605 – 562 ق.م. ) حيث أن المقصود بنبوخذ نصر فى السفر هو أسرحدون إبن سنحاريب الملك الأشورى ، فلما هُزم سنحاريب فى حملته المشهورة على اليهودية ، فقد انتقم ابنه من جميع الأمم المذكورة فى السفر ، لاسيما من أرفكشاد ملك ميديا ، الذى عرف عنه محبته لليهود و تعاطفه معهم ، ثم اتجه جنوبا ً نحو اليهودية ، حيث توقف عند بيت فلوى ، مسرح أحداث السفر . 1 كما أن وجود نبوخذ نصر كإسم لملك بابل لا يلغى إستخدام الإسم بين شعوب أخرى أو فترات زمنية مختلفة . و يرد فى ( 1 : 1 ) أن أرفكشاد الذى حارب نبوخذ نصر بنى مدينة أحمتا و المعروف أنها بنيت سنة 700 ق.م. مما يعنى أنه كان يحيا فى القرن السابع الميلادى و بالتالى فقد حدثت القصة فى ذلك الوقت كما أن السفر لم يشر إلى السبى البابلى و انما السبى الذى كان قد وقع قبل زمن السفر . 

و يرد فى الآثار الآشورية ما يؤكد أن أحداث السفر قد وقعت فى عهد آشور بانيبال ، و السبب أن إسمه فى السفر نبوخذ نصر يحتمل أن يكون قد غير إسمه بعد إستيلائه على بابل ، فإن آثار بانيبال ( هانيبال ) المسمارية قد دلتنا على الكثير مما ورد فى السفر ، حيث يرد أنه أخضع مصر و صور ، و أدى له الجزية 22 ملكا ً فى سوريا و قبرص و أن أخاه ( سما سو موقين ) ملك بابل قد عصاه و أثار عليه القبائل الخاضعة له فقهرهم بنفسه و قواد جيشه ، و هو ما ينطبق على السفر من عظمته ، و من رد رسله خائبين فينيقية و دمشق و لبنان و فلسطين ، حيث ساعدوا أخوه الذى كان مشغولا ً بمحاربة الماديين ، حيث ذكر هذا فى إسطوانته الأولى عامود  3 ، 4 حيث يقول أنه قام بحملته الرابعة على ملك الحيثين ( أحسارى ) من العيلاميين كثيرة ،   و هو يطابق ما ورد فى السفر عن ظفره ب أرفكشاد فى أرض عيلام 2 .   



ب - النظرية الثانية :    رأى الكثير من العلماء و الناقدين أن أحداث السفر قد وقعت فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ، حيث أن أرتحتشتا أوكوس الثالث ( 358 – 338 ق.م. ) قد شن حملة على الساحل الفينيقى سنة 353 ق.م. ، حيث كان هولوفرانس ( أليفانا ) أحد قواد جيشه ، و الذى هو شقيق أرياراطيس ملك كبادوكية الذى تولى الإغارة على مصر ، فى حين كان بوغا ، أحد جنرالات الجيش ، فلما استسلم الساحل الفينيقى ، اتجهت الحملة جنوبا ً مرورا ً بمنطقة بزرعيل ، حيث توجد بيت فلوى ، مسرح أحداث السفر ، و يبرر عدم وجود هذه الحادثة فى سجلات الأشوريين ، كونها مجلية للخزى ، بما لا يتفق مع عظمة الأشوريين 1 .



ج - النظرية الثالثة : تفترض النظرية الثالثة ، أن تكون أحداث السفر قد دارت بعد القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد ، حيث يرى العالم بول Ball  ، أن نبوخذ نصر هو أنطيوخس أبيفانيوس الرابع الملك السلوقى ، أشهر مضطهدى اليهود ، لاسيما و أنه قد أعتبر أنه المقصود ب ( نبوخذ نصر ) و ذلك فى سفر دانيال النبى ( 12 : 6 ، 7 ) و أن الأشوريين المعنيين هم السوريين ، و أن نينوى هى أنطاكية ، و أما أرفكشاد هو أرساكيس الفارس ملك ميديا ، و الذى قام أنطيوخس بحملة ضده 1 



المسألة الجغرافية فى السفر : 

تتمثل المشكلة الجغرافية للسفر ، فى أن الكثير من المدن المذكورة ، أسماءها ليست مألوفة لدى قارىء العهد القديم ، كذلك تحرك الجيش الجرار للأعداء ، بسرعة كبيرة فوق المألوف . 

و لكن و إن لم تكن جميع البلاد و الحصون المذكورة فى السفر معروفة و محددة على خريطة العهد القديم ، فإن أغلبها يمكن التعرف عليه ، و إن إحتاج الأمر إلى مجهود قليل ، لاسيما بالنسبة إلى بلاد غرب آسيا ، و سوف نتعرض لكل من تلك البلاد بالشرح و التحقيق فى حينه ( أنظر التفسير )  . 

أما فيما يختص بمعدل تحرك الحملة العسكرية ، فيجب الإنتباه إلى أن الجيوش الجرارة ، تسير مسافة طولية كبيرة جدا ً ، حيث يمكن أن تكون بداية الحملة فى مدينة بينما مازالت مؤخرتها فى مدينة أخرى بعيدة ، و الدليل على ذلك أن نبوخذ نصر أو أليفانا رئيس جيوشه ، إحتاج إلى شهر كامل مكثه فى منطقة جبع ليجمع أطراف الجيش و يعيد تنظيمه ( 3 : 10 ) . 

و يعترض البعض قائلين ، كيف تكون " بيت فلوى " فوق قمة جبل و هى محاطة بالجبال ؟،و لكن المعروف أن تلك المنطقة عبارة عن مجموعة من المرتفعات و فوق أحدها تقع بيت فلوى. 



بقية الإعتراضات : 

3.     كيف يتحدث الكاتب عن الرجوع من السبى ، إذا كان لم يحدث بعد ؟ .  
ج – المقصود هنا السبى الذى حدث فى عهد الملك منسى الملك ( 2 أخ 33 : 13 ) و ذلك فى منتصف القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، أثناء حملة أشور بانيبال ملك أشور ، و الذى ساعد اليهود على الرجوع هو ( فرارتس ) الذى لقب بلقب ( الملك الحليم ) لهذا السبب ، مما جلب عليه نقمة أسرحدون المدعو فى السفر نبوكد نصر . 



4.     كيف يكون رئيس الكهنة هو المتولى أمور البلاد ، حيث لا ذكر لملك هناك ؟  كما أن الياقيم المذكور هنا لا وجود له فى سلسلة رؤساء الكهنة التى سجلها يوسيفوس ؟
ج – فى فترات كثيرة سمح الملوك الشماليون لليهود ، بإدارة شئونهم ، عن طريق وجهاء اليهود ، فإن النظام القبلى كان ما يزال موجودا ً ، مع وجود رؤساء الأسباط و العشائر ، ذلك فى وجود الملوك أيضا ًأما أن يوسيفوس لم يذكره فى سجلات رؤساء الكهنة ، فإن ذلك لا يعتد به كثيرا ً ، بل بالكتاب المقدس الذى ورد فيه أن ذلك الكاهن كان فى عهد سنحاريب ملك أشور و حزقيا ملك يهوذا ( 2 مل 18 : 18 ) و كان ذا منزلة رفيعة و قد تنبأ النبى ببلوغه إلى مرتبة سامية بقوله ( و يكون فى ذلك اليوم أنى أدعو عبدى ألياقيم بن ملقيا .... فيكون أبا ً لساكن أورشليم و لبيت يهوذا ( إش 22 : 20 ) و ربما لقب بإسم أبيه ( 2 مل 4 ) 1           


5.     يقولون أنه لا ذكر فى التاريخ ، لأرفكشاد و لا لحملته ، و أن الذى بنى أحمتا هو ديوجس ؟ 
ج – الذى بنى ( أحمتا ) أكبتانا و حصنها هو بالفعل ، ديوجس الملك فى القرن السابع ق.م   و لكن أرفكشاد و هو إبنه ، قد أكمل بناءها و قام بتوسيعها ، و معروف فى التاريخ أن بناء مدينة واحدة ، قد ينسب إلى شخصيتين أو أكثر . أما عن عدم ورود هذه الحملة فى التاريخ ، فقد أهمل التاريخ ذكر أحداث و وقائع كثيرة ، وردت و تأكدت فيما بعد من خلال الحفائر التى قام – و مازال يقوم – بها العلماء ،   إضافة إلى  أنه من البديهى أن يهمل الملوك تسجيل أخبار هزائمهم . أما أرفكشاد نفسه ، فهو الذى يسميه بعض المؤرخين ( فرا ) كما يسميه هيرودتس المؤرخ ( فرارتس ) و معناها الملك العظيم حيث أن فرا إسم علم للملك وأرتس لفظة فارسية معناها العظيم و كتب كثيرا ً ( أرفا ) . و أضيفت مع الوقت إلى الإسم كلمة ( كشاد ) و معناها الحليم ، و هكذا فقد صار معنى الإسم الملك الحليم العظيم ، و قد عرف عنه محبته لليهود و الإحسان إليهم ، حينما كانوا أسرى فى مملكته 1   



6.     يعترضون على مدح يهودست لشمعون ، مع أن شمعون قد سلك مع بنى عمون بالغدر و كدّر نفس يعقوب أبيه ، و عليه فإن عمل يهوديت غير مقبول ، لأنها سلكت بالغش و الخداع و القتل ؟!

ج – يهوديت و التى تنتمى إلى سبط شمعون ، إمتدحت فيه غيرته على شعبه و على عفة أخته و شرفها ( تك 34 ) كذلك فإن بيت فلوى ( مسرح الأحداث الحالية ) هى نفسها شكيم، أو بالقرب منها ، كما يظن بعض الشراح ، و هى كانت مسرح أحداث قصة شمعون قديما ً. 



7.     كيف يكون سفرا ً موحى به من الله ، ذاك الذى تستخدم فيه بطلته طبيعتها كإمرأة ، فى الإغراء و الخداع و الكذب و الشهوة و القتل ؟ 
 ج -  اليهود كانوا فى حالة حرب ، حيث يُسمح بإستخدام كافة السبل المتاحة ، كذلك فإن يهوديت لم تغو شخصا ً قديسا ً ليسقط فى الدنس ، و على الرغم من أن اليهود كانوا فى حالة دفاع عن النفس ، فإن يهوديت لم تفرط فى أى شىء ، بداية من عفتها و طهارتها حتى طعامها اليهودى و صلواتها ، كما أن سفر أستير ، و الذى يقره اليهود قبل المسيحيين ، قد جاء الخلاص فيه على يدى إمرأة إستخدمت تأثيرها مثل يهوديت . 



8.     الضمير المسيحى لا يوافق على أن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ، بل يجب أن تكون الغاية شريفة و الوسيلة كذلك ، فكيف يبرر السفر وسيلة كهذه للتخلص من الهزيمة ؟ 
ج – أبطال القصة يهود ، محدودوا الأفق اللاهوتى ، و لم يكونوا قد نعموا بعد ، بالعمق الروحى فى المسيحية فى ظل بركات تجسد إبن الله ، و لقد رأينا كيف أن المكابيين اضطروا إلى التعامل مع السبت بمرونة ، بعد أن تعرضوا لخطر الأبادة ، فى حرب شنها العدو عليهم فى يوم السبت ، و لكن ذلك كان فى منتصف القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد ، أى فى الوقت الذى كانوا فيه قد إرتقوا فكريا ً و روحيا ً من ناحية و من ناحية أخرى فقد أقدموا على تلك التضحية فى الوقت الذى كان الأمر فيه يتعلق بحياتهم ، و حقيقى أن  ( القتل السياسى ممنوع ) و لكن الدفاع عن النفس مشروع و مسموح به فى مثل هذه الحالات حيث لا توجد بدائل أخرى له ، و نذكر هنا تجسس أرض كنعان ، و حيلة يعقوب لأخذ البكورية و البركة ... إلخ 



9.     قال البعض أن السفر هو مؤلف إغريقى ، يمكن أن يحتل مكانا ً بين مجموعة مؤلفات الكاتب الإغريقى بارثينوس Barthinius ( Parthinius )  لأنها تحمل نفس سمات الأسلوب الإغريقى ؟

ج – لا أساس لهذا الكلام من الصحة ، و المعترض لم يرى فى السفر سوى قصة إغراء فقط ، و لكن سمات القصة الإغريقية مغايرة تماما ً لأسلوب السفر ، من حيث ظهور الله كبطل للقصة ، ثم التركيز على بر الناموس ، و الحديث عن الفضيلة ، مما يخلو منه النمط الأدبى اليونانى ، و يقول بعض العلماء أن هذا اإتهام غير صحيح ، و أن أحداث السفر حقيقية ظلت محفوظة بالتقليد الشفاهى إلى أن سجلت كتابة فى زمن متأخر عن وقت حدوثها. 1



10.يدعّى البعض أن نشيد يهوديت ، فى الإصحاح الأخير من السفر ، هو نشيد قديم ، يشبه نشيد دبورة  و أن السفر قد بنى أساسا ً على النشيد !؟
ج – صاحب هذا الرأى هو العالم Reuss  ، و قد أثبتت الدراسات التى قامت على السفر ، أن كاتب السفر هو شخص واحد ، و لا مانع من وجود تشابع بين نشيد يهوديت و نشيد دبورة النبية ، تماما ً مثل التشابه الموجود بين نشيد مريم أخت موسى بعد عبور البحر الأحمر و نشيد دبورة نفسها ، فإن موضوع النشيد فى الحالات الثلاث ، هو الخلاص الآتى من الرب بالنصرة على العدو ، و قد اعترض نفس الإعتراض – العالم Ander  فى كتابه Apocryphes  ، لأن المزمور لا يذكر أن المديانيين أعداء نبوخذ نصر ، بينما يذكرها السفر ، و لكن المزمور نشيد خلاص ، و ليس ملخصا ً للسفر ! . 



11.يقول البعض أن القديس جيروم و الذى قام بترجمة السفر ضمن بقية الأسفار المعروفة بالفولجاتا ، اعترف بأنه لم يبذل فيه مجهودا ً كبيرا ً ، مثل بقية الأسفار ؟ 
ج – عندما قام جيروم بترجمة السفر إلى اللاتينية سنة 398 م ، لم يستطيع العثور على الأصل العبرى ، بل أن النسخة الكلدانية التى قام بترجمتها ( مستعينا ً بالترجمة القديمة ) كانت قديمة مستهلكة و لم تكن عباراتها واضحة ، فلم يحاول ترجمتها بدقة ، و إنما أن ينقل معانيها فقط ، و قد كتب فى مقدمة السفر : ( أنه ترجمة فى ليلة واحدة ) و لكن يجب ألا نفهم من هذه العبارة ، أن السفر فى نظره أقل من باقى الأسفار ، و إنما يعبر عن رغبته فى العثور على النسخة العبرية 1 ، كذلك فقد قال القديس جيروم أنه تشكك قليلا ً فى السفر و لكنه قبله لأن مجمع نيقية فى سنة 325 م قد أقر قانونيته ، كما يشير هو ذاته فى موضع آخر إلى أن السفر كان متداولا ً بين أفراد الشعب و يهود الشتات اليونانيين، مستخدما ً فى العبادة الجماعية ، مثلما كان يحدث فى عيد الحانوكا أى التجديد ، حين يدخل السفر ضمن الإحتفالات فى ذلك اليوم . 



12.يعترض البعض بأن السفر كتب من قبل الحسيديين Hasideans  ( كلمة عبرية معناها التقاة ) ، فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد لإثارة حمية اليهود ضد السلوقيين الذين إضطهدوهم ليتركوا عنهم التمسك بالشريعة ؟
ج – الحسيديون يرفضون أن يكون للمرأة دور بارز كهذا ، الذى ليهوديت ، كما أنهم قوم يؤثرون الحياة فى الجبال ، و يرفضون حمل السلاح ، بخلاف التعليم الذى يقدمه سفر يهوديت . كما أن التركيز على الإهتمام بالأعياد و الطقوس سمة يهودية عامة و ليست فريسية ( لأن الفريسيين هم خلفاء الحسيديين ) . 



أقسام السفر 





1.   حملة نبوخذ نصر : الأصحاح الأول و الثانى و الثالث

2.   الحملة على اليهود : الأصحاحات الرابع و الخامس و السادس و السابع

3.   إستعدادات يهوديت : ص 8 : 1 إلى ص 10 : 10

4.   عمل يهوديت البطولى : ص 10 : 11 إلى ص 13 : 10

5.   نصرة اليهود : ص 13 : 11 إلى ص 16 : 25









ملاحظة هذه المراجع موجودة في نهاية الكتاب

** المراجع العربية **           



1.      الكتاب المقدس                                  طبعة بيروت .

2.      الكتاب المقدس                                  طبعة اليسوعيين الحديثة . 

3.      الأسفار المحذوفة                               طبعة  سوريا .

4.      الأسفار المحذوفة                               طبعة مطبعة عين شمس . 

5.      قاموس الكتاب المقدس للأسفار التى حذفها البوتستانت ، للمؤلف ( تحت الطبع ) . 

6.      معجم اللاهوت الكتابى ( دار الشرق / لبنان ) .

7.      مشكاة الطلاب فى حل مشكلات الكتاب للأسقف الأنبا إيسيذوروس أسقف دير البرموس السابق . 

8.      تاريخ سورية ، الجزء الأول – فصل 2 عدد 333 ، 334 . ص 519 – 529 . و قد إقتبس الكاتب معلوماته من كتاب ( الكتاب و الإكتشافات الحديثة لمؤلفه فيكورد ، و مجلة الأراضى المقدسة للعالم ربواسون و كتاب الجغرافيا لمؤلفه كاران ( مجلة السامرة ) و كتاب العالم سميث عن آثار آشور بانيبال .  





** المراجع الأجنبية **



2) BIBLEOGRAPHY:



1.    Jewish Encyclopedia. 

2.    I.S.B. Encyclopedia.

3.    I.D. Bible.

4.    Interlinear Hebrew / English.

5.    Interpreter one volume Com.

6.    New catholic. Com.

7.    Apocrypha & Pseudpigrapha- R. H Charles.

8.    An Intro. To the Apocrypha – Bruce M. Metzoer، 1977.

9.    The history of new Testament and Intro، to the Apocrypha.

10.     Nicene & P. N Fathers Writings . 

111.     الأسفار الخارجة للتوراة و الأنبياء و الأسفار الخارجة الأخرى مع مقدمات و تفاسير إهتم بنشرها العالم افراهام كاهانا – الجزء الثانى أورشليم 1978 م . 





Texts 



v    R.S.V Bible Eddition

v    J.B Eddition

v    The Books of Apocrypha – Printed by ، S. B-London 

v    The Books of Apocrypha Greek / English ، S. B-London 

v    Footnotes : Tob ( France Bible Eddition ) 

v     النص العبرى للسفر . 









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1  تاريخ سورية – ج 1 / فصل 2 / عدد 333 , 334 .

2  Apocrypha & Psued , by R . H Charles P. 245

3 يرد فى الموسوعة اليهودية أن كاتب يهوديت عاش و كتب السفر فى فلسطين و أنه كان يهوديا ً و ليس سامرا ً , و أنه سكن بالقرب من شكيم , و ذلك من طريقة وصفه لسهل دوثان ( 4 : 6 , 7 : 3(  -   Judith – Encylopedia ))



4  تاريخ سورية / ج1 / عدد 333 , 334 . 

5 المرجع السابق . 

1 H. M. Richardson – P. 535 

2  أنظر مناقشة الأعتراضات على السفر / ص : 26 

[1] H. N. Richardson – p. 536

2 P. Giffin – new Catholic Com. P. 403

3 R. H. charles p. 244

4 Richardson – Interpreter One volume Com. p. 535

5  الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس ( 55 : 524 ) القديس كليمنضس الرومانى                    R. H. Charles , p. 246 

6 الرسالة الأولى كورنثوس ( 55 : 4 , 5 ) القديس كليمنضس الرومانى                        R. H. charles , p. 243

7 R. H. Charles , p. 24 

8 R. H. Charles , p 243

* R. H Charles , 244 - 245

1 مشكاه الطلاب فى حل مشكلات الكتاب ص / 204 – 208 . 

2 مقدمة سفر يهوديت للآباء اليسوعيين . 

3  H. N Richardson . Interpreter’s one volume Com.

3 R. H charles , p . 246

4 ( تاريخ السفر ) History of New Testament 

5 ( تاريخ السفر ) History of New Testament 

6 ( القانون 55 / المجموعة الثانية ) Ante Nicene Fathers , v - 7

7 ضُمت قوانين المجمعين فى كتاب واحد يحوى 136 قانونا ً , حيث جاء الإعتراف بهذه الأسفار فى القانون رقم 27 , حيث عقب المجتمعونعلى ذلك بقولهم ( و هذا الأمر فليعرفه أخونا و مساهمنا فى الخدمة بونيفانيوس البابا و أساقفة تلك النواحى الأخر كتأكيد القانون الموضوع حالا ً من حيث أننا قد تسلمنا من الآباء فيما أمروا به , بأن هذه هى الكتب التى يجب قراءتها فى الكنيسة ) 

1 ( الشاكيناه = مسكن الله ) Interpreter’s Dic. Of the Bible – Judith

2 تعبير أطلق على تقوقع اليهود و إنعزالهم . 

1 يشير القديس أغسطينوس فى كتابه مدينة الله إلى إستخدام ألفاظا ً يونانية و لاتينية دون أخرى                NPNF , V.2 , book 10 , P. 181.                                                                                                    

1 مشكاة الطلاب فى حل مشاكل الكتاب /249

2 تاريخ سورية / ج1 – فصل 2 / عدد 333 , 334 . 

1 R.H. Charles , p. 245 . 

1 R.H. Charles , p. 245 .

1 مشكاة الطلاب فى حل مشاكل الكتاب / ص 251 

1 مشكاة الطلاب فى حل مشاكل الكتاب / ص 824 . 

1 راجع تعليق G. Piffier  على السفر 

1 يقول كاتب كتاب History of New Tes.  أن القديس جيروم قام بعمل ترجمة عن نص كلدانى chaldea . *​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااا اخي .تونى.تون.
معلومات قيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه يا تونى 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



شكرااااا اخي .تونى.تون.
معلومات قيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير كليمو على زوقك
مشكووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



معلومات قيمه يا تونى 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير يا مان
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك الجميل
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------

